# Romeo & Juliet from Japan!



## Romeo & Juliet (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi from Japan!

I would like to introduce our cats Romeo & Juliet.
2 American shorthairs who we live with us in Tokyo, Japan.
We have also made a YouTube channel with cute videos with them.






We hope to make friends and spread the joy!
Thank you!


----------



## piper78 (Dec 13, 2020)

Perfect name for such a cute couple


----------



## Romeo & Juliet (Dec 8, 2020)

New video!:Cat
Juliet finally meets her Romeo.
She'll have to grow into him, lol


----------

